# Transforming the web into a HTTPA 'database'



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Researchers at MIT's Decentralized Information Group (DIG) are developing a new protocol they call "HTTP with Accountability, or HTTPA, designed to fight the "inadvertent misuse" of data by people authorized to access it.


More


----------

